# UnderWorld



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Not bad, if you like the first one.
Again, I can't pass up any Horror flick.

Jeff


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> ...I can't pass up any Horror flick.


Or any movie that features Kate Beckinsale in (and out of) tight leather, for that.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

dougspaulding said:


> Or any movie that features Kate Beckinsale in (and out of) tight leather, for that.


Ain't that the truth!
GRrrr!!!

Jeff


----------



## death2u (May 16, 2004)

The first one was awesome, but this one just sucked. Went in a totally different direction than I thought it would. The fight scenes were horrible. Just...an all around baaaaad movie.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

We usually agree, Kat, but this time such is not the case. I rather enjoyed this one. I liked the first one immensely, but I like how they got back to the REAL Werewolves in U:E. I give it a 3 1/2 out of a possible 5 stars.

**********************************************************
SPOILER ALERT

I didn't approve how they just eliminated Kraven right off the bat. Sure, he deseved to buy it, but not five ****ing minutes into the film. Didn't like how Selene and Michael didn't really face off against the Vampire covens or Lykan Packs either, like they implied in the first one.

**********************************************************
END SPOILER ALERT


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

I've heard a lot of mixed reviews about this movie, and I'm still undecided as to whether I want to see it in theatres or not. The mere fact that it's a sequel is a big red flag, but then, it could always be one of those "exception to the rule" movies. There've been plenty of good sequels out lately, after all, and I liked the first one.

I heard that Michael was underutilized, though--which doesn't break my heart, since I thought the werewolf/vampire supermonster in the first one was rather goofy-looking--but isn't that what the movie's supposed to be about? Evolution?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

TipoDeemin said:


> I've heard a lot of mixed reviews about this movie, and I'm still undecided as to whether I want to see it in theatres or not. The mere fact that it's a sequel is a big red flag, but then, it could always be one of those "exception to the rule" movies. There've been plenty of good sequels out lately, after all, and I liked the first one.
> 
> I heard that Michael was underutilized, though--which doesn't break my heart, since I thought the werewolf/vampire supermonster in the first one was rather goofy-looking--but isn't that what the movie's supposed to be about? Evolution?


Movies are always better at the theatre, just go!
Hell, if you lived closer I'd go with you and see it again.

Jeff


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Movies are always better at the theatre, just go!
> Hell, if you lived closer I'd go with you and see it again.
> 
> Jeff


Honestly, I probably will see it in the theatre. It's been too long since I went out to a movie, anyway.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

TipoDeemin said:


> Honestly, I probably will see it in the theatre. It's been too long since I went out to a movie, anyway.


That's Great!
Hope you can see it this weekend!!

Jeff


----------

